# prepping for puppy --- best advice?



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I just discovered this forum, and after lurking for a few hours, I've found some really great info. It's nice to have a community of people all dealing with the wonderful weirdness of vizslas!

I'll be picking up my first-ever V puppy in about 4 weeks and I'm trying to prep as much as possible for the wrinkly little thing's arrival --- books on training and the breed, toys, beds, food research, crates, dog-friendly areas around town, exercise limits, puppy kindergartens, local vets... you name it, I think I've probably looked into it. Yet I still feel like I'm definitely missing something (besides the puppy, of course). So I'm curious, given y'alls experiences, what is the best advice that you have or that you wish you had for the first week or so of life with the new pup? (I'm particularly nervous about how to handle the 5-hour ride home, if you have any advice on that.) Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats! 

I recommend taking a few days off so you have some time to get potty training/ crate training a good start before work distracts you!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello emilycn, and welcome!
I too will picking up my new baby in a couple of weeks... I have only a 2+ hr ride home, and have made it once before as this is my second V. Puppy slept most of the way and I had a huge pile of news papers on the floor for her to pee on which she did once. You will for sure have to stop for more major business. One of the hardest things to prepare for is the damage to your home that one litter rugger on the loose can do. You will want to put far away from them anything you are fond of and they can reach. Shoes, books, computer wires, baskets, leather, wood, etc etc. and you'll be surprised how high they can climb.
Also your yard, if you have one... check on line for plants poisenous to dogs and get the list... check what you may have growing, because ...they will eat it! While your at it check the list of foods that are toxic to dogs...you will be surprised! I had onions growing in my garden and my niece brought over her GSP pup (not a baby)... he went right over, dug one up and ate the whole thing in seconds... 
I just had contact with a Vizsla Kennel/Breeder back east, and she recommended to me a book she recommends to all her new puppy people "BEFORE and AFTER GETTING YOUR PUPPY" by Ian Dunbar, I just downloaded it to my Kindle and have just started reading. 
The other thing I am remembering is how tied down you are for quite awhile. It is just like coming home from the hospital with baby. Feeding schedules, potti training, obedience, just normal acclimation... and just wait for the biting (shark attacks, and the zoomies) the biting is a phase, but the zoomies will last a lifetime! 
On the bright side... you will never know LOVE like that you will recieve from your Vizsla... They are sooo VERY VERY SPECIAL!! 
Please keep sharing with us!! We all want to be apart of your V experience! for sure.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow, you guys. Thanks for the quick responses! I'm so grateful to have found this forum --- you all have such a wealth of knowledge and experience. 

I should have mentioned before that I'm a PhD student, so my schedule is minimal --- I have a 3 hour class once a week from 1 - 4, and will probably have to teach one 1hr-long class twice a week for most weeks. (But I'm thinking that teaching a class will be a bonus puppy socialization resource --- undergrads come in all shapes, sizes, and smells, and would love to participate in an experiment on the puppy's treat preference or something similarly fun.) I'll be sure to add the newspapers --- I had only thought as far as a toy or two, a seat cover, some towels, and the puppy blanket that I'm knitting. 

Looking forward for more of your ideas, and especially, to introducing you all to the pup when she comes home!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

More sleep and a lot more patience! Oh and a better stomach for cleaning up messes. Dharma is 9weeks old going on 10 weeks on Friday. We get 2nd shots next week and start puppy training. The stronger leader of the pack you are the better your puppy will be. They are very smart. Start establishing routines right away. Congrats on your puppy!
Pictures of the little wrinkled one are mandatory.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

#1 - get as much sleep as you can, soon you'll have none
#2 - invest in good hearing plugs for the first week. Buy some for your neighbors too.
#3 - kiss every object you love goodbye. Soon it'll be chewed, and passing through the digestive system of your puppy
#4 - have fun. They're awesome!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

take 24/7 when u pick up the pup - the first week is the most important - in this time u will house break the pup bind & crate train - sorry this works !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, emilycn, and welcome!! I'll bet these next four weeks are going to drag by for you... You've already received some great advice. For the 5-hour ride home, don't forget to bring a water bowl and a thermos full of cool, fresh water so you can offer puppy a drink every so often. ;D And once you are home, be sure to have fresh water available for puppy at all times.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Farewell, freedom...
Au revoir, t-shirts...
Sayonara, shoes...
God speed, house plants...
It's been real, furniture...
I'm sorry for what you're about to go through, washing machine...

picking up the puppy TOMORROW! ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willow real life ate 3 sets of Jenn's shoes this morning ;D

I told her Her Flippers smelled like 2 day **** birds not strawberrys :-[

and I left Her'

The Willow maker 20 minutes Max 



Big Rud was hiding were both F lol ;D

search and destroy any golden Nut packers ;D

just texted Jenn Via Da' Office the better then great Shoe blues ;D :'(

and hung up fast 

them short Scots and Italian combo Plates have great tempers and some waring skills 




Told baby Willow thanks and looking for cheap rooms tonight  ;D :-[ and cheaper sun glasses

Big Rud suggested Witness Protection program 

and Has not been Seen or heared Yelps ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww... Willow is such a little sweetheart! She didn't mean it.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Already sporting masks ;D

stacking meat or shoes it can help 

You Hear the Scots war cry only 5ft 4 maybe

Big Nordic fears the skillets and grabs Rudy and Runs 

Her inside left hook perfect on me right to thee package ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just turn things around, where the dog is not at fault.
My phone call would have went like this.
Jen I can't believe you left your shoes out. Don't you know Willow could have gotten choked, or ever worse if she couldn't pass part of the shoe. 
I love you, but you can't keep putting the pup in danger.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I copied and pasted this Thanks Deb and added to my Blog" ;D :

I am in a fog" 

and added the Panities / stingers and thongs

they pass poorly and a keen scented bird doggy can find them fast

or a Traveling Man  ;D

add Veg" oils as well a real greaser 

She does sport a tight Rod and Boots and cheaper sunglasses


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Only just saw this thread - wish I'd saved up all my old towels for the last year! 

We did so much washing in the last 2 months our washer blew up, the new one's coping so far! 

Only just earnt himself a proper dog bed for the living room. Now he's realised it's not a chew toy he LOVES it. Just rolls all over it, much less under foot now he has his own little space. Don't get me wrong, he's still constantly under foot 

Enjoy - it's all worth it!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Miss. Grant-The dog shredded my uniform pants this morning and I couldn't wear them to work. Instead of the dog ate my homework. No word of a lie this actually happened yesterday morning as I was talking on the phone with Dharma's breeder. Miss Grant is my boss.LOL :


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention- the pants were on me at the time. Kiss any free time goodbye and develop eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

MCD are you English or American? I need to know in order to assess the exact hilarity of your post


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am an English speaking Canadian.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Does this mean that pants mean trousers? If so, I'm a little bit disappointed...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Where are you located? In Canada I guess pants would be trousers in the UK.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yes I'm in the UK


----------



## franny2491 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi emilycn,

I am also new to this forum but have found it brilliant. We picked our puppy Toby up last Friday and was having trouble with him sleeping in his crate at night times, he was waking up nearly every hour, crying, barking and howling! I asked if anyone had any tips on how to stop this on this forum and someone advised me to search crate training in the right hand corner...
Someone had written to put a breathable blanket over the crate, I did this last night and it worked wonders he only woke up once and that's was for a toilet break, so my advice is to do this if you value your sleep ;D
Apart from that Toby is doing really well he has picked up toilet training really well!! before we got Toby I read the monks of new skete "the art of raising a puppy" I recommend this book it's got lots of good advice and takes you through the steps on how to deal with the car journey home and the first few days with your puppy!

I also recommend taking a week or so off work so you can start training your pup!!

Good luck


----------

